# Wyrecart MC dispenser



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Anybody else use the Wyrecart Model MC dispenser for their MC and NM cables on smaller jobs?
I’ve had one for about 9-years now and I think it’s the cat’s pajamas. I can stack two or sometimes three coils of MC or NM on it so I can pull them all at the same time. 
This thing is a real labor saver when running 6/3 NM across a building and around obstacles.
I’ve found that a few drops of turbine oil in the lazy susan ball bearing carriage gives the perfect balance between drag and roll, so wire pays out easy and smoothly, but still stops turning quickly even after even running across the floor while pulling wire.
I’ve nicknamed it the Sombrero, because it looks like the Mexican hat when empty 
and also because it does the work of an undocumented laborer.

For some reason, all I ever see anyone else around here using is those Greenlee units that just keep rolling out wire after you stop pulling until you have a tangled pile on the floor.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Never used one,but saw one on a job today. Looks like it works pretty good.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i want to make a wire reel for romex or MC. a piece of plywood, small 4x4 post, a snap swivel thing for a dog leash and an eyebolt. my teacher made one


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> my teacher made one


 Steal his.:thumbup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i want to make a wire reel for romex or MC. a piece of plywood, small 4x4 post, a snap swivel thing for a dog leash and an eyebolt. my teacher made one


 
We use these sometimes. There is one for the floor that spins like the toy "sit and spin"


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

K- The only thing that is missing.. is the eyelet so you don't have to order reverse wound MC. I've seen them and they pull from the inside.
No snags on the ceiling grid.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

_

I have 3 of the Carlon wire dispensers that I used for romex and use for MC. They can either be hung from a 2x4 or set on the floor. You can pull from the outside or center of a 250' coil.
_


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

amptech said:


> _
> 
> I have 3 of the Carlon wire dispensers that I used for romex and use for MC. They can either be hung from a 2x4 or set on the floor. You can pull from the outside or center of a 250' coil.
> _


I have the same, they are great for jobs that you don't need Reels for.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

leland said:


> K- The only thing that is missing.. is the eyelet so you don't have to order reverse wound MC. I've seen them and they pull from the inside.
> No snags on the ceiling grid.


Lee, 
I just buy regular MC off the shelf and use the Seatek TS-190's in the link below that just clip on the T-bar. They were only about $12.00 and have lasted for years. They have retainers to keep the cable from slipping off the ends.
I tried making something similar before with a simple piece of PVC pipe and a slot cut on a table saw, but of course didn't stay securely in place on the T-bar during pulls like the TS-190 does.

I don't usually have much trouble pulling regular MC through metal studs either as long as the holes are in line, which they are if I punch them. I just pull some extra at the point where the run changes direction if needed.

http://www.seatekco.com/ts-190.htm


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

amptech said:


> _
> 
> I have 3 of the Carlon wire dispensers that I used for romex and use for MC. They can either be hung from a 2x4 or set on the floor. You can pull from the outside or center of a 250' coil.
> _



I have 2 of these as well - they work great for 14-2 to 12-4 MC and romex up to 10-3










Big blue carries them and IIRC they are about $40! Thats my kind of price.


~Matt


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have 2 of these as well - they work great for 14-2 to 12-4 MC and romex up to 10-3


What do you use for your small 125’ coils of 6/3 and 8/3?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

KayJay said:


> Lee,
> I just buy regular MC off the shelf and use the Seatek TS-190's in the link below that just clip on the T-bar. They were only about $12.00 and have lasted for years. They have retainers to keep the cable from slipping off the ends.
> I tried making something similar before with a simple piece of PVC pipe and a slot cut on a table saw, but of course didn't stay securely in place on the T-bar during pulls like the TS-190 does.
> 
> ...


ibewhourpower.com has a video on a trick to make something like that out of 3/4 inch pvc


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the Thomas Wheeler dispenser made by Rack-A-Tiers, and it woks great. The bast part is its collapsible design so I usually slide it behind the back seat in the truck cab and its out of the way.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

KayJay said:


> What do you use for your small 125’ coils of 6/3 and 8/3?


ahh yeah those too - they can sometimes be a pain in the rear. If its a small length, I coil some off and cut it, if its long, I just roll it out on the ground.

~Matt


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

In a house I nail a piece of 3/4 EMT to the studs and put the rolls on that. Works like a damn if you ask me. But then I dont do much resi work. 

For BX in commercial I still like my little wheeled cart, use a piece of 1" ridgid (or is it 3/4?) and I can wheel 4 or 5 rolls of wire, or just the same load it up with 2 or even 3 sets of #12 for pulling the parkaid and emt.


Anything bigger then #8 we always get on reels that are far to large to put on anything thats easily moved, normally use the big jack stands and a piece of 4" ridged from the plumbers.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Works great for me )) I like 'em alot.

B.E.S. EZ Spool dispensers. $80. Good investment!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i do it the old fashioned way i just unroll a bunch and run it out. if im wiring a house i use the 1000 foot spools and jack stands


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> ibewhourpower.com has a video on a trick to make something like that out of 3/4 inch pvc


Yeah, I tried making something similar myself before, but without the big notched end caps to grab the T-bar and retain the wires while pulling like the Top Slide has, it didn’t work so good.
With the Top Slide, if for some reason it won't lock down tightly, I just remove the next ceiling tile over and use a tie wrap around both it and the T-bar to secure it in place. For only like $12.00 a pair, figuring in my time and effort, I think it cost me less to buy them than to try and make something that only works half as good. In in this case anyway.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i do it the old fashioned way i just unroll a bunch and run it out. if im wiring a house i use the 1000 foot spools and jack stands


forget the jack stands.. 2 10D nails and a 2 ft. piece of 1/2 emt. I always put the reel on second floor and drill hole through plate below reel. Just seems to work better and you can pull wire from any direction.


----------

